# bumper foam



## sonnyn (Nov 13, 2012)

I can get foam that is the same density as we use for pan car bumpers.. I was wondering, what would be the best way to cut this.. its already the same thickness, just need to cut to shape.. a razor blade works but not very accurate. thanks for any tips.


----------



## mec629 (Feb 4, 2014)

*foam bumper problem*

I used a DREMEL tool. worked great! After you cut it.. use some heat and go around the edges ..It will melt the edges perfectly straight.. GOOD LUCK!:thumbsup:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

sonnyn said:


> I can get foam that is the same density as we use for pan car bumpers.. I was wondering, what would be the best way to cut this.. its already the same thickness, just need to cut to shape.. a razor blade works but not very accurate. thanks for any tips.


Sears sells a tool that is like a big pair of scissors except it only has one blade and cuts agains a plastic anvil. I have one, I just don't know off-hand what the product is named. I use it for cutting bumper foam. It will cut through very stiff foam.


----------



## racer18 (Jan 5, 2004)

Once I get the shape close I use a disk sander or drum sander depending on if it's the outside or inside edge.


----------



## sonnyn (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks for the tips..


----------



## bojangles (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a tabletop band saw that I put a metal cutting blade into that works beautifully.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

+1 on the bandsaw


----------



## mr casual (Jan 29, 2013)

I use the foam rubber gardening knee pads available at your local home center [Lowes, Home Depot, Menards] They are the right density, & come in colors. I think Stanley makes black ones. Use a belt sander to smooth off the surface texture. Cut em out on a bandsaw, & finish up the edges with the beltsander. You can get a half dozen bumpers out of one pad. They cost like 4 bucks.


----------



## Hugo Reyes (Dec 3, 2013)

mec629 said:


> I used a DREMEL tool. worked great! After you cut it.. use some heat and go around the edges ..It will melt the edges perfectly straight.. GOOD LUCK!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:nice idea, works good


----------

